# Can APC be used as a wheel cleaner?



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Just ran out of my usual Alloy Wheel cleaner and was looking at buying some APC as I would probably use it for various cleaning jobs.

Would I be able to use it as an Alloy Wheel cleaner? Don't really want to buy a gallon of Wheel Brightener as it'd last me years!

TIA


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

it can be used for most things, although its not very strong, so wont be very effective on alloys that are really dirty, but if there in good condition it will be ok, i personally would buy a bottle of wheel brightner too


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mix it 4:1 it will be great on alloys from my experience


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Mark gave me sample here and the bit I mixed up so far 5:1 and that worked great on my sisters wheels the other day and they had not been cleaned in over 6 months!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue what ratio did you use. 

I would put it up there with wheel brightner, it just doesn't seem to give the same shine.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

I've not used the latest APC on wheels, but the old APC+ worked a treat.


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. 

Will probably order some APC next week when I'm back at work. I may get the Wheel Brightener, but I'm running out of space in my little cubby hole!!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

So reading on this thread, sorry to go off topic here.

The Megs Wheel Brightner - cleans and leaves a good finish too? Not something to use on wheels that are already polished and sealed though?


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I was always a little sceptical about it giving increased shine, but like to keep an open mind.

I have mixed up a bottle of APC at about 4:1 from a sample I had left over so going to give it a go sometime. If it isn't any good I'll probably just buy the Wheel Brightener.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I think the wheel brightner is so good, spray on and power hose off I haven't used, my wheel brushes in a long time, I don't think I'll even bother waxing or sealing them as the wheel brightner would remove some of that anyway. 

It takes a lot longer by brush and bucket

Just spray..........and go! lol!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Where can you buy the Wheel Brightner, can't seem to find it anywhere?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for the info guys. Will grab some when I get a daily drive I actually want to clean the wheels on then!


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Rich said:


> So reading on this thread, sorry to go off topic here.
> 
> The Megs Wheel Brightner - cleans and leaves a good finish too? Not something to use on wheels that are already polished and sealed though?


Wheel Brightener does clean very well and as the product name suggests, it leaves alloys with a bright clean finish.

I put on a couple of coats of 845IW on my alloys a few weeks back and when I came to use Wheel Brightener on them recently, I rinsed off the WB and the alloys were still beading like crazy! So I reckon as long as you keep your wheels topped up with a decent wax/sealant the WB shouldn't totally remove all protection each time you use it.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Craig - one to grab in the new year.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

APC also does a good job on kitchen worktops and wooden floors, cleans better than our normal wooden floor cleaner!!!!!


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Just to follow up on this.

Used some APC at a concentration of about 4:1 from a left over sample I had.

Sprayed it on my wheels and left it for a minute or some to soak in and then used the Karcher to blast it off, wheels came out a treat so ordering some APC+ from Clean and Shiny today.


----------

